# Ultimate GH Booster dosing?



## SumTinsFishy (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok so I just bought and received some Ultimate GH booster from Greenleaf aquariums. My question how much do you dose? how much per how many gallons?
Thanks
Joel


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Joel,

What is the dGH of your water currently? Do you do regular water changes? Why are you dosing? Do you want to raise your general hardness for a nutrient deficiency showing up in your plants or for a particular species of plant or fish?


----------



## SumTinsFishy (Nov 27, 2009)

my dgh is only about 3 i would like it to be around 5-6. My plants were showing signs of calcium deficiency.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Joel,

You could contact Orlando and ask him. GLA Ultimate GH Booster has similar ingredients to Rex Grigg's GH Booster except it uses calcium sulfate vs. calcium carbonate. Here is the information on Rex Grigg's dosing for GH Booster:


> *Grumpy's GH Booster*
> 
> 
> 5 grams will add the following to 10 gallons of water:
> ...


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

please post your findings if you manage to get the info from Orlando. I emailed him, but got a reply back.


----------



## SumTinsFishy (Nov 27, 2009)

I PMed Orlando. Anxiously waiting for a reply. I will post anything I find out.


----------



## DysproAgent (Aug 3, 2008)

Interested to find out also.


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

I have spoken to Orlando about his GH booster personally. The mix is very similar to Seachem's Equilibrium except it is ground into a much finer powder. I use it weekly.

Dosing is the same as Equilibrium, a half tablespoon per 10 gallons. 1 full tablespoon will raise the GH by 3 degrees or 1 meq/L if you prefer.


----------

